# well...I bought another Huffy



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know what it is lately, but I just bought another one! this one is a '49 and is badged interestingly.


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2011)

If you're looking for validation, you've got it. How could you say no to that bike (unless it was way overpriced).


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2011)

actually, I think they were both under-priced.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 14, 2011)

Bikes are better that way!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 15, 2011)

what can you say.  its a huffy.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 20, 2011)

box it up ; throw onto santa's sleigh..
tell him to put it under my tree.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 20, 2011)

pedal alley said:


> box it up ; throw onto santa's sleigh..
> tell him to put it under my tree.




Neat bike!!  Wish it were PRE war, I'd be blowing up your PMs, Scott!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 30, 2011)

You know Aaron, you should rethink that, the war is not when the bikes went bad, the late '40's Huffmans are as good as the prewar ones.
anyway, I got the Indian here now, and am getting it put back together. it looks really cool.


----------

